# Full Contract Jobs in Spain?



## FranksOnAPlane (May 2, 2016)

As I understand, expats need a job with a contract to get a work visa for a Spanish citizenship. 

So what are typical full contract jobs? Would call centers be a good idea (although I heard you have to put up with abuse)? or a supermarket? Thanks.

Frank


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

FranksOnAPlane said:


> As I understand, expats need a job with a contract to get a work visa for a Spanish citizenship.
> 
> So what are typical full contract jobs? Would call centers be a good idea (although I heard you have to put up with abuse)? or a supermarket? Thanks.
> 
> Frank


As I understand it is non EU members who need a contracted job, so people from the US for example.
The employers have to apply for the visa and they have to prove that no one from the EU can do that work so it tends to be specialised work and very difficult to get


----------



## soja (Apr 10, 2016)

FranksOnAPlane said:


> As I understand, expats need a job with a contract to get a work visa for a Spanish citizenship.
> 
> So what are typical full contract jobs? Would call centers be a good idea (although I heard you have to put up with abuse)? or a supermarket? Thanks.
> 
> Frank



Spanish citizen has nothing to do with jobs, you get it by living in the country for 5 years, or is it 10? Either way, if you're not from the European Union then you don't have the same rights as Spaniards and therefore you can't live in Spain without a visa, if you want to work in Spain from the USA then you need a highly sought after skill that is hard to find in Spain and also Europe because of freedom of movement a Spanish company can easily hire someone from the EU. Nobody in Spain is going to hire anyone from outside of Europe to work in a call center or supermarket, an employer has to sponsor you for a visa.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

soja said:


> Spanish citizen has nothing to do with jobs, you get it by living in the country for 5 years, or is it 10?


I don't think he means citizenship, just residency, the right to remain in Spain after the 90 day visitors' visa runs out.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

FranksOnAPlane said:


> As I understand, expats need a job with a contract to get a work visa for a Spanish citizenship.
> 
> So what are typical full contract jobs? Would call centers be a good idea (although I heard you have to put up with abuse)? or a supermarket? Thanks.
> 
> Frank


Frank,
I apologise. I could have been a bit less blunt when I posted. The truth is it's extremely difficult for Americans to work here legally, so sorry...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Even the Spanish find it hard to get jobs with contracts - even part-time ones never mind full-time.


I know many Spanish who have full-time jobs but no contract!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Even the Spanish find it hard to get jobs with contracts - even part-time ones never mind full-time.
> 
> 
> I know many Spanish who have full-time jobs but no contract!


In office jobs snikpoh?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In office jobs snikpoh?


Not so many, but yes.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In office jobs snikpoh?


I know a couple of people working in shops who have no contract whatsoever and are paid cash in hand. I also know someone in an office job with a contract for a small number of hours, who is paid the rest under the table.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Not so many, but yes.





Madliz said:


> I know a couple of people working in shops who have no contract whatsoever and are paid cash in hand. I also know someone in an office job with a contract for a small number of hours, who is paid the rest under the table.


Yes, I can imagine shop work, cleaning, teaching in academies, plumbing etc, gardening... I don't know, I just didn't expect it so much in office jobs, but I suppose it depends what kind of office. Not national or multinationals I suppose, but smaller operations I suppose it's perfectly possible especially if they are part time posts


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I can imagine shop work, cleaning, teaching in academies, plumbing etc, gardening... I don't know, I just didn't expect it so much in office jobs, but I suppose it depends what kind of office. Not national or multinationals I suppose, but smaller operations I suppose it's perfectly possible especially if they are part time posts


Even our Ayuntamiento only offers short-term contracts now.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I can imagine shop work, cleaning, teaching in academies, plumbing etc, gardening... I don't know, I just didn't expect it so much in office jobs, but I suppose it depends what kind of office. Not national or multinationals I suppose, but smaller operations I suppose it's perfectly possible especially if they are part time posts


I know a British woman working in the office of a holiday accommodation rental and management firm (British owned) who has no contract at all. Her husband (the Ecuadorian chap we discussed not so long ago who kept getting stopped by the police and asked for his ID) has recently managed to get a job in construction and does have a proper contract. Just as well as they are expecting their first baby.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Even our Ayuntamiento only offers short-term contracts now.


I'm wondering about where people are working without a contract.
A contract is difficult to get, but a part time contract for office work in Spain is practically unheard of, so well done to the town hall in the sense that's it's giving contracts at all


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I can imagine shop work, cleaning, teaching in academies, plumbing etc, gardening... I don't know, I just didn't expect it so much in office jobs, but I suppose it depends what kind of office. Not national or multinationals I suppose, but smaller operations I suppose it's perfectly possible especially if they are part time posts


Of course it's different if you work in IT. Cisco certified, CCNA, CCNP, MCSE & bar, etc, etc !!
It's another world isn't it ?


----------

